# Help for Training Employment Pass



## ksalec (Jun 2, 2014)

My sponsoring institute applied for my Training Employment Pass(TEP) but it got rejected because we missed to submit one document. Hence we resubmitted the application with additional document. But it has been 13 days since then but we haven't heard back. Does anyone have any idea about how much time it takes for TEP form reapproval.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It can take up to a month.
Patience is a virtue (and there is anyway nothing you can do but wait)!


----------

